# Vote for Embroidery Digitizing Software



## Digitizing2009 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone in Embroidery Forum
I created this topic to vote for Embroidery digitizing software so everybody starts Embroidery or learn digitize will get full info about it.Let vote for Embroidery software


----------



## bailiwicked (Nov 10, 2008)

Digitizing2009 said:


> Hello Everyone in Embroidery Forum
> I created this topic to vote for Embroidery digitizing software so everybody starts Embroidery or learn digitize will get full info about it.Let vote for Embroidery software


First post here! I've been mostly trying to get a grasp on all the information that's available here in these threads. So much info, so little time! I appreciate to everyone who contributes. Now, my little tidbit of input! =)

The wife and I use Embird - It does what we need and it does it very well. We've only been doing a little bit of embroidery on the side for the last couple of months - Consequently, this is the only piece of embroidery software I've used. We're running a Viking 400, which works a treat for both sewing and embroidery. Highly recommended machine if your thinking about buying one.


----------



## Digitizing2009 (Jul 29, 2008)

bailiwicked said:


> First post here! I've been mostly trying to get a grasp on all the information that's available here in these threads. So much info, so little time! I appreciate to everyone who contributes. Now, my little tidbit of input! =)
> 
> The wife and I use Embird - It does what we need and it does it very well. We've only been doing a little bit of embroidery on the side for the last couple of months - Consequently, this is the only piece of embroidery software I've used. We're running a Viking 400, which works a treat for both sewing and embroidery. Highly recommended machine if your thinking about buying one.


If you can post price of that software so everyone can get full info.Thanks
I vote for Wilcom ( I am not sure how much it is now  )


----------



## bailiwicked (Nov 10, 2008)

Digitizing2009 said:


> If you can post price of that software so everyone can get full info.Thanks
> I vote for Wilcom ( I am not sure how much it is now  )


I actually purchased an 'older' version from a popular auction site a few months back. At the time, their most recent software was simply ridiculous in price, so we opted for the earlier 'cheaper' version. 

With respect to pricing, (a product variable that seems to always be changing), I would recommend simply visiting the companies website. Alternatively, they could 'google' the software in question. =)

HTH!


----------



## Digitizing2009 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have Embird 2004 but i dont use it for digitizing just use Iconizer.
I vote for Iconizer of Embird.But with version 2004 it cant show EMB format (Wilcom Ver 9 )


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Don't really have a vote. New to this. I just bought 4D extra last night. Need to play with it to see it all works. Wish me luck.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

i vote for: outsource it!


----------



## Digitizing2009 (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont know that soft.Are u learning it now ?Come back this thread after u can vote for your soft


----------



## Digitizing2009 (Jul 29, 2008)

kriscad said:


> i vote for: outsource it!


U mean Digitizer ?


----------



## EIPC (Oct 22, 2007)

Husqvana's 4D Professional. It is expensive....around 2 grand, but they give free training (five seperate classes) that took my wife from a total mewbie to outstanding digitizing artist.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

EIPC said:


> Husqvana's 4D Professional. It is expensive....around 2 grand, but they give free training (five seperate classes) that took my wife from a total mewbie to outstanding digitizing artist.


The lady that sold me the extra will train me or at least help me with it from time to time. She said it was very user friendly. Better than 3D by a lot.


----------



## Digitizing2009 (Jul 29, 2008)

_Husqvana is really expensive but free training.I think that is good for new with digitizing.As you know it is not easy to learn by ourself or user guider
_


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I have not tried as of yet. Like I said I just got it last night. I still have to load it on my PC. I heard that it was not the easiest thing to learn, but I got time to do so. Plus the $$ that can be made and saved will help motivate me to learn.


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

Deco Studio by wilcom is something to look at if you do more then embroidery as you can take a file and make it a vector file or a digitized file. Very nice it is around 2 grand also. I am saving up to get it.


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Design Shop Pro Plus works for me!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I use Pulse. It was easy to learn to the level that I use it but I had a background in AutoCAD so that helped a lot. What I liked about Pulse was I had one-on-one training, good phone/email support and a group email list to ask questions.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I was using 3D for my Husqvarna viking. And I didn't think it was expensive. I never bothered to upgrade to 4D.

I'm using Wilcom and DecoStudio (depends on which computer I'm on) and TES. They work for my needs. I think I'm gonna buy Twill Stitch Pro, but for now I can get around not having it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Usually Pulse is obtained through a Tajima dealer, either Tajima West if you live on the west coast or Hirsch if you are located on the east coast. Most likely you'll have to make the purchase through your designated salesman. Call either dealer and they'll give you contact information for your salesperson.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wilcom, everything else is just a stepping stone to the best software out there...


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Embroidery office, by Sierra.... easy to use, Great service You can start very inexpensivly (FREE) and move your way up to the top of the line.


----------

